# Synchronization completed!



## truckle

Please translate "Synchronization completed".

I am using "Synchronizovat" for "Synchronize".

Thank you!

Andrew


----------



## slavic_one

Synchronizace skončena.


----------



## truckle

Thank you very much.  Related to this phrase, can I ask how you would say in Czech:

Synchronize Exclusions

where Exclusions has been translated already as Omezení.

Thank you in advance.

Andrew


----------



## winpoj

" 		Synchronizace skončena" - no.

Should be "Synchronizace dokončena".


----------



## truckle

So the first translation was not exactly correct?  Ok, I have changed it.

And the secondary translation for "Synchronize exclusions"?


----------



## winpoj

Well, I'd need some additional info.
What are the exclusions?
Is the whole phrase "Synchronize exclusions" a command, a button label...?


----------



## truckle

It is the heading for a dialogue (in the title bar)

As mentioned, exclusions has been translated as Omezení.  They relate to an individual being excluded from certain dates in a schedule.

Hope this helps.

Andrew


----------



## winpoj

" As mentioned, exclusions has been translated as Omezení." - which is somewhat surprising because "omezení" means a limitation or restriction.
However, assuming you have your translation from a reliable source, I'd translate "Synchronize exclusions" as "Synchronizace omezení".


----------



## truckle

Thank you.  I guess that makes sense because if someone is not available for a certain date they are restricted from being used.  In a roundabout kind of way. 

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## kelt

Hi,

it's hard to translate these expressions correctly through the forum. Although I am always happy to help anyone with Czech, it doesn't seem very useful here, since it may lead to nonsensical or awkward results.

If the project is large enough, as it seems to me, I'd suggest you contact a professional translator in the field. They will be of much better help to you.


----------

